# Help and advice require for camera for under rs 25k



## ammartinwala52 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi Friends

I'm looking for a camera under rs 25k.

Requirements: 
1. Good in low light photography.
2. Should be able to capture objects in motion, without any blur (like in sports).
3. Good Optical Zoom (anything above 10x will do).


----------



## nac (Apr 16, 2014)

1. Compact cameras are just okish when it comes to low light performance. 
2. Action, sports photography demands OVF, which almost no compact camera equipped with.

DSLR is the solution for both.

You have a decent budget for a dslr, but you won't get that much zoom in this budget. If you think you can stretch a little, you can get an entry level dslr and the amount of zoom you wanted. But DSLR is bulkier, heavier than the compacts. And lot more you have to consider if you are buying a dslr.

Do you want a DSLR? If not, 
IXUS 255 or WX200, makes decent low light photographs. You can handle sports photography using burst mode and have the zoom you expected. Finally, this would cost around 10k.
TZ30, this will do pretty much everything what the above two could + it does have more zoom. Cost about 15k
S110, this will give slightly better image quality and better low light performance than the above three. Cost about 17k
If you really want to hit the roof of your budget, SX50, a bridge camera with plenty of zoom.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 16, 2014)

Nac how about Panasonic FZ200 for his requirement


----------



## nac (Apr 16, 2014)

Yeah, that is as good as SX50 (overall). But slightly out of his budget.  I don't know, why Panny bridge's price is not at all falling. It was the same with FZ150. As far as I remember, they stuck at the launching price all the time until totally disappearing from the market.

I assume, OP wala  needs a camera for generic purpose. If that's the case, any of the first two should be suffice.


----------



## ammartinwala52 (Apr 16, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION], [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]: Guys if I go for DSLR, I will get and entry level and only options I have is Canon EOS 1100D and Nikon D3100, which I believe has less zoom, which is shipped with 18-55mm lens. 

I'm not a professional at all, I want a camera to capture any moments that come up my way like while travelling, playing with friends, enjoying at night. I already have one basic point and shoot camera, but I want to move one next level up without going into much detail about the settings of the camera.

I'm ready to spend 25k max for a good camera.

An advance point and shoot camera which should suffice the below two conditions:
1. Good in low light photography.
2. Should be able to capture objects in motion, without any blur (like in sports).

If you guys had a choice which one would you guys would have choose.
I want just one option.


----------



## itsmeharsh (Apr 16, 2014)

S110 seems a good option as suggested by nac. however i am confused about its pricing. flipkart shows its price as 29095. amazon.in does not has this camera. canon india website shows its price as 17995. BUT canon's own online shopping site imagestore.co.in shows its price 29095 ! just be careful about its price if you go with this camera...


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 16, 2014)

For good low light+bit of zoom get canon S110 

for bigger zoom and good low light get FZ200 

for great low light + smaller cam get olympus EPL1+kit

for best low light+ big camera get D5100+kit


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 16, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> For good low light+bit of zoom get canon S110




Instead of S110 , How about Canon G15.  It should be the best in that section for the price at 20000/- 
Its not on Canon site, but its on FlipKart.


----------



## nac (Apr 16, 2014)

^^^^  


ammartinwala52 said:


> I want just one option.


What's the point and shoot you have buddy? 

- - - Updated - - -



ammartinwala52 said:


> I'm not a professional at all


Neither is sujoy.  But he owns two dslr. You don't have to be a pro to get a dslr esp. when dslr costs as low as point and shoot.
You already own a PnS and want to upgrade but not a DSLR (assuming, that includes CSC). Seems like you're on the verge of spending that money  No offense buddy.


----------



## ammartinwala52 (Apr 17, 2014)

nac said:


> ^^^^
> 
> What's the point and shoot you have buddy?
> 
> ...


 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION], [MENTION=128954]sujoy[/MENTION]: I'm really getting confused about so many options we have in the market for the price bracket. If you guys are saying no to an advance point and shoot camera, then which camera is best to buy for under rs 25k (DSLR).


----------



## nac (Apr 17, 2014)

It's not that advanced compacts are not good. Just that you won't find massive difference in image quality when comparing with your point and shoot + there are dslr costs about the same or even less than some of the advanced compacts. Moreover no advanced compacts have 10x zoom. 

Good, I am using it's predecessor.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=157390]ammartinwala52[/MENTION]  bro I have already given you the choices you have...now go to the market and decide...a DSLR may have to good image quality but will only give an equivalent of 3x zoom ...where a advance P&S will give you better quality then normal P&S  and bit of more zoom ...but the good thing about DSLR is you can crop it to half without loosing much image quality...


----------



## ammartinwala52 (Apr 23, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION], [MENTION=128954]sujoy[/MENTION]: Thanks for all the advice guys.


----------



## nac (Apr 23, 2014)

^ Did you buy a new one?


----------



## ammartinwala52 (May 6, 2014)

nac said:


> ^ Did you buy a new one?



Not yet will buy within next month


----------

